

India Develops $35 Tablet Prototype - all
http://www.hardocp.com/news/2010/07/23/india_unveils_prototype_35_tablet_computer/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Similar articles for reference:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1540120> <\- This one has lots of
comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1540494>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1541197>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1541514> <\- This one has a few comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1542275>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1542557>

------
mbyrne
Picture here: <http://techfreqnews.com/?p=298>

Reminds me of my Palm Pilot.

